# _____ !!!!مشــــــاريع تخرج روعـــــــــــاااااا !! ___!!



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

_بسم الله الرحمـــن الرحيــــم_
_____
_يا جماعه هتصدقونى لما اقولكوا لما كنت بعمل الموضوع ده وخلاص كنت هخلصه .! الكهربــــاء قطعت والجهاز فصل :83:!!! ..... بس صممت انى اعمــــل الموضوع من الاول ... ويا رب يعجبكوا ويفيدكوا..._

_______

_1/ مشروع تصميم استــــاد :_

_




_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_










_2/مشـــروع تخطيط وتطوير مستشــــفى :_
_



_


_



_



_



_



_



_



_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_







_3/مشــــروع مركز أبحــــــث البحـــريه :_

_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_



_









_


_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_








_3/مشــــروع مدينـــه طبيــــه :_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_






_


_






_


_



_


_






_


_



_


_






_


_



_

_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_


_



_


_









_


_









_









_4/ مشـــــروع نادى رياضى ثقـــــافى :_

_






_


_






_


_






_

_












_



_وترقبوا قــــريبــــا باقى المشاريع .... _
_________​


----------



## زهرة السوسن (31 يوليو 2008)

فعلا مشاريع روعااااا
شكرا على المجهودات...........


----------



## المعمارية نورهان (31 يوليو 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المشاريع
مشاريع جميلة جدا 
بس ممكن طلب راح اتعبك؟
اذ عندك مشارع تخرج تانية ممكن تنزلها ؟!!!!!!!!!
لاني بصراحة مش عارفة اشتغل مشروع تخرجي اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

زهرة السوسن قال:


> فعلا مشاريع روعااااا
> شكرا على المجهودات...........


 شكرا ليكى اخت زهرة وان شاء الله اجبلكوا الاحسن من كده


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

المعمارية نورهان قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور على المشاريع
> مشاريع جميلة جدا
> بس ممكن طلب راح اتعبك؟
> اذ عندك مشارع تخرج تانية ممكن تنزلها ؟!!!!!!!!!
> لاني بصراحة مش عارفة اشتغل مشروع تخرجي اية؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!


 

معلشمهندسه معماريه ... هتأخر عليكى شويه ان شاء الله الموضوع اللى جاى بردو هيكون مشاريع تخرج ... وان شاء الله هعمله فى اسرع وقت ممكن علشان خاطرك.... وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## الجرح العراقي (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا اخي
مشاريع روعة
اخوكم
الجرح العراقي


----------



## وائل ايراجون (31 يوليو 2008)

شكرا ليك ولمرورك اخ الجرح العراقى


----------



## المهندسة دنياقديما (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور كتير يا وائل على هالمشاريع اللي بتعقد 
انت كتير نشيط و متعاون 
الله يوفقك يا رب


----------



## وائل ايراجون (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكى مهندسه دينا ... وان شاء الله تعجبكوا المواضيع اللى جايه


----------



## archocine (1 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا لمشاركتك و تعاونك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك ويا رب يكون الموضوع عجبك


----------



## hitler_alg (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا على مشاركتك و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (2 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك اخ هتلـــر


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا كتيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير على هاي المشاريع بس في مشاريع مش راضيه تفتح عندي ازا فيك تكمل جميلك وتفهمني كيف افتحها لحتى استفيد 
وشكراا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (3 أغسطس 2008)

دوس كليك يمين على الصوره اللى مش عايزه تظهر وبعدين اختار شو بيكيتشير يعنى اظهر الصوره ... ولو فى اى حاجه تانى انا موجود


----------



## ستارالعماره (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشاريــــــــــــــــــــــــع جميـــــــــــــــــله ومشكـــــــــــــــــــــــور


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليك استاذ ستار .... وشكرا لمشاركتك


----------



## مرمروز (6 أغسطس 2008)

مشاريع متنوعه وذات قيمه مشكوره


----------



## وائل ايراجون (7 أغسطس 2008)

قصــــدك مشكور مرمروز ههههههههه .. وشكرا لمرورك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (15 أغسطس 2008)

*=== (( ما يلفظ من قول إلا لديه رقيب عتيد )) ===*​


----------



## المهندسة ليدي (18 أغسطس 2008)

your projects are verry wonderful
it's a hard work; thanx
them :75: and we hope to give us more and more of


----------



## وائل ايراجون (19 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا ليكى المهندسه ليدى ..... وان شاء الله اجبلكوا الاحسن .....


----------



## عاشقه العماره (19 أغسطس 2008)

بجد مهما قولت من كلام شكر هيبقا اقل بكتير من ال تستحقه 
اولا انك تصمم تفيدنا بالمشرروعات الجامده دى بعد ما تخلصها والكهربا تقطع 
وغير ده المشروعات فعلا رائعه وكنت بدور على مشاريع لاستاد بقالى فتره 
حقيقى مرسيــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه


----------



## وائل ايراجون (19 أغسطس 2008)

بجد انا مش عارف اقولك ايه اخت عاشقة العماره .... بجد انتى اللى كلك زوق ومتشكر عل الرد الجميل ده ... وعلى العموم انا تحت الخدمه .. ولا شكر على واجب بس بجد انا فرحان انى بفيد ناس ... وانا تحت امرك لو محتاجه اى شئ اخت عاشقه العماره


----------



## وائل ايراجون (21 أغسطس 2008)

ان شاء الله اجبلكوا تانى بس متهيقلى دى كمية معقوله من المشريع صح...؟


----------



## وائل ايراجون (29 أغسطس 2008)

إِذا جاهرتك ألآلآم فلا تحزن فلرُبما أشتاق ربُك لِسَماعِ صوتُك وأنتَ تدعوه



لا تحزن إذا حجب الله عنك شئ تحبه فأن عطاءه رحمة وحجبه حكمة​
رمضان كريم ....


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (2 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا كتير على مساعدتك
وعندي طلب تاني 
ازا فيك تساعدني بمشروع تخرجي الي هو عباره عن مركب متعدد الوضائف ويتكون من فندق وبرج اعمال ومساكن ومركز تجاري وشاليهات 
ازا فيك تساعدني باي معلومه او انك توجهني وين ابحث بكون كتير مشكوره الك 
وشكرا مقدما ازا سا عدتني او ازا ما ساعدتني


----------



## اياد صالح (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااااا جزيلا اااااااااااااا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

رحمون
بصراحه انا بحثت كتير عن حاجه شبيها لمشروعك مش لاقى 
بس انا توصلت لحاجه 
وهى فندق تحت الماء 
وانا عارف ان الفندق ده ممكن ميفدكيش فى حاجه
بس والله ده كل اللى قدرت عليه 
وبالمناسبه 
انا عملت موضوع عن الفندق ده 
ادخلى عليه وشوفيه
وانا اسف بجد انى مش لاقى طلبك 
وان شاء الله القيلك حاجه تفيدك 
وجارى البث ع اى معلومات تخص مشروعك

اما الاخ اياد 
شكرا ليك ولمرورك 
وده اقل شئ نقدر نقدمه ونساعد بيه 
ويا رب ديما مواضيعى تعجبكوا


----------



## حسن علوش (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاك الله خير
و الله ولي التوفيق


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك اخ علوش...


----------



## سجادالعراقي (14 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي على هالموضوع الرائع ورمضان كريم


----------



## وائل ايراجون (14 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك سجاد العراقى 
وتابعنى دايما وان شاء تعجبك المواضيع القادمه
ورمضان كريـــــم ....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

اعـــادة تفعيل الموضوع


----------



## رحمون نور الهدى (22 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك انك مهتم بمساعدتي والله يعينك بدراستك والف الف شكر الك بس لانك رديت علي وانا متاكدة انو ازا كان بئيدك تساعدني مش رح تتاخر شكرا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (22 سبتمبر 2008)

انا بالفعل ساعدتك بفكرة المشروع بتاعك اخت رحمون 
ارو مراعة موضوعك الذى عرضتى فيه المساعد فى مشروعك الذى هو عباره عن 
مركبه ... الخ
ارجو ابلاغى 
عندمى ترى الصور التى وضعتها لكى فى موضوعك ...


----------



## معماري3 (23 سبتمبر 2008)

بجد مجهود جامد
وموضوع جامد
وشغل جامد
الف شكر
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## روعه (23 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا لتقديمك للمشاريع

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (23 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكـــــورين على تقديركم 
للمجهـــــــــود 
ويا رب تكون المشاريع عجبتكوا


----------



## وائل ايراجون (24 سبتمبر 2008)

back...._____________


----------



## انجود الهندسة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

كافيت و وافيت و جزاءك الله سبحانه وتعالى كل خير


----------



## وائل ايراجون (25 سبتمبر 2008)

امين ...
وشكرا على مرورك ودعوتك انجود


----------



## وائل ايراجون (6 أكتوبر 2008)

للفائده ......


----------



## فرسان الهندسة (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فرسان الهندسة
مشاريع ممتازة بورك فيك


----------



## miro1_6 (8 أكتوبر 2008)

جامد جااااااااااااااااااااااااااامد جدا بجد

جزاك الله كل خير يا وائل
مش جديدة عليك


----------



## وائل ايراجون (8 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا يا ميرو
ويا رب دايما تستفيدوا من مواضيعى


----------



## alaanabil (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشاريع جميله جدا
ما شاء الله مجهود اكثر من ممتاز
شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


----------



## بيكووو (9 أكتوبر 2008)

*شكر وتقدير*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أشكرك أخي وائل إيراجون على هذه المشاركة الجميلة المفيدة







وربنا يوفقك لما فيه الخير وبارك الله فيك

ننتظر منك كل جديد 


وشكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرآ


----------



## اميره طارق (9 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور المشاريع تجنن


----------



## سـليمان (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشرع رائع من مهندس رائع


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

alaanabil قال:


> مشاريع جميله جدا
> ما شاء الله مجهود اكثر من ممتاز
> شكرا على المشاركة الرائعة


 
العفو المهم ان المشاريع تكون استفدت منها​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

بيكووو قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أشكرك أخي وائل إيراجون على هذه المشاركة الجميلة المفيدة
> 
> ...


 


بجد شكرا لدعائك وكلامك الجميل ده
ويا رب مواضيعى الجديده تعجبك
والمهم المواضيع تعود بفائده ليكوا​


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

اميره طارق قال:


> مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور المشاريع تجنن


 
الحمد لله انها عجبتكوا مجــــارى البحث عن افكار مشاريع اخرى



سـليمان قال:


> مشرع رائع من مهندس رائع


 
ربنا يخليك على زوقك يا سليمان
ومتحرمناش من طلتك​


----------



## نوسة الننوسة (10 أكتوبر 2008)

*thanksssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss*


----------



## وائل ايراجون (10 أكتوبر 2008)

العفـــــــــــــو .....


----------



## وائل ايراجون (11 يناير 2009)

مشكوووورين 

وبجد بجد متشكر ميرو 
وسلامى لكل اهل اسكندريه


----------



## Asad said (10 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو المساعدة في مشروع تخرجي 
تصميم محكمة
اريد نماذج ,مشاريع سابقة لطلبة, او اي معلومة عن المحاكم 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وائل ايراجون (12 فبراير 2009)

صدقنى بجد والله 
دورت على نماذج لمشاريع محكمه 
مش لاقى 
وجارى البحث مره اخره متقلقش ان شاء الله ممكن الاقى


----------



## نملة سحرية (16 فبراير 2009)

لم أرى شيء عاى كلاً مشكور


----------



## hallool (16 فبراير 2009)

مرحبا انا حاولت اشوف المشاريع بس ما طلع عندي و لا صورة و كتير اشتهيت اشوفن من كتر التعليقات الحلوة عليهن شلون بقدر شوفن ساعدوني؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نانسي الرشيدي (17 فبراير 2009)

كل الصور عندي مكانها اكسات وبعمل كليكة يمين اظهار اصورة مش بيظهر حاااااااااااااااااااجة 
مش عارفة افتحها ازاى او ازاى اخليها تظهر


----------



## هورامان (19 فبراير 2009)

*شكر و بارك الله فيك و جزاك الله عنا كل خير*


----------



## روعه (20 فبراير 2009)

نانسي الرشيدي قال:


> كل الصور عندي مكانها اكسات وبعمل كليكة يمين اظهار اصورة مش بيظهر حاااااااااااااااااااجة
> مش عارفة افتحها ازاى او ازاى اخليها تظهر



العفو اخي 
انا عندي نفس المشكله 
وحابه كثير اشوفهم وخصوصا المشروع الثاني
اذا في مجال تنزلهم مره ثانيه
بكون ممنونه الك


----------



## المهندسة المجروحة (19 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا كتير الك بس لو كمان عندك مشاريع تانيه تنزلها بسرعه بليز لانه انا مو عارفه شو اعمل مشروعي التخرج وبكون الك شاكره


----------



## رومية (19 أغسطس 2009)

ما شاء الله .ما شاء الله
جزيت خيرا على المجهود الرائع ده
جعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamed2009 (20 أغسطس 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## الأمل موجود (30 أغسطس 2009)

مشاريع اكثر من رائعة واتمنى منك المزيد ........
عجبني مشروع مركز الأبحاث رائع جدا وفيه نواحي جميلة منها تدرج الكتل وشكل الفورم......


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

الف شكر ليك يا بش مهندس
وبتمنى المزيد 
لاني تخرج الفصل الجاي
ومو عارفة شو اصمم 
تخصصي هندسة مباني 
يعني راح اصمم المعماري والمدني والكهربي والميكانيك 
وبتمنا التواصل


----------



## ميرا1985 (3 سبتمبر 2009)

شو رئيك يا بش مهندس بمشروع تخرج 
مجلس التشريعي 
حابة اخوض هالفكرة لانو ب غزة المبنى اتهدم بالحرب 
واصمم المبني 
بسي مو عارفة كيف راح احصل ع المعلومات 
وبحثت اكتير ع النت بخصوص العناصر التصميمية ومو لاقية 
واتمنى التوصل 
ابنت غزة


----------



## مرمروز (4 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم شكرا جزيلا مشاريع لا شكل انها مميزة شكرا لكم


----------



## سعدالعراقي (5 سبتمبر 2009)

مشاريع عمليه قابلع للتنفيذ شكرا لجهودكم


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## khoda (10 مايو 2010)

*عاجل جدا*

لو سمحت الصور مش باينة عندي ممكن حضرتك تنزلها تاني .. من فضلك أنا محتاجة جدا لمشروع استاد


----------



## gggg1988 (30 يونيو 2010)

شكررررررررررررررا


----------



## odwan (30 يونيو 2010)

بارك الله فيكم
الصور غير ظاهرة عندي
وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## arch_hamada (15 يوليو 2010)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه *​


----------



## .lana sr (15 يوليو 2010)

مرحبا....هدة ملفات ما يفتح عندى كيف يفتحها ....لانة المشروع المركز ابحاث البحرية مشروع تخرجى يحتاج هدة المشروع وامثلة ......شكراااا


----------



## .lana sr (15 يوليو 2010)

سلام عليكم.... هدة الملفات ما يفتح عندى كيف افتحها؟؟؟ انا يحتاج امثيلة للمشروع المركز ابحاث البحرية لانة مشروع تخرجى.....شكرااا جزيلا


----------



## م حبيب (15 يوليو 2010)

*لو سمحت الصور مش باينة عندي ممكن حضرتك تنزلها تاني .. من فضلك أنا محتاج جدا لمشروع استاد*


----------



## معيويض (29 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله ,,,,
مشكور اخ وائل عالمشاريع الرائعة اللي اتحفتنا فيها ,,,,
بس انا مشروع تخرجي عن المحاكم فارجو منك الحصول على معلومات تفيدني في تصميم مثل هذا النوع من المشاريع مثل: 1/عناصر المحكمة.
2/البيانات الاساسية اللازمة لتصميم المحكمة (الداتا)
3/الاشكال والانماط التصميمية لتصميم المحااكم .
ومشكور لك اخ وائل لحسن تعاونك معنا .....


----------



## موسى البحيري (7 يناير 2011)

لو سمحت الصور مش باينة عندي ممكن حضرتك تنزلها تاني .. من فضلك أنا محتاج جدا لمشروع استاد


----------



## reda1002 (16 مايو 2011)

جهد مشكور وربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## نورسين2 (15 فبراير 2012)

مشكور ع المجهود مو اضيع مفيدة 
بس ادا سمحت ممكن تعطيني البحث عن النادي التقافي الرياضي لانه قريب من المشروع تبعي ولك جزيل الشكر ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## عمرو محمد ناصر (27 فبراير 2012)

فين المشروعات يا بشمهندس هيا ليه مش ظاهرة ؟؟:80:



_




_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_










_2/مشـــروع تخطيط وتطوير مستشــــفى :_
_



_


_



_



_



_



_



_



_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_







_3/مشــــروع مركز أبحــــــث البحـــريه :_

_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_


_



_



_









_


_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_








_3/مشــــروع مدينـــه طبيــــه :_

_



_

_



_

_



_

_






_


_






_


_



_


_






_


_



_


_






_


_



_

_



_


_



_

_



_

_



_


_



_


_









_


_









_









_4/ مشـــــروع نادى رياضى ثقـــــافى :_

_






_


_






_


_






_

_












_



_وترقبوا قــــريبــــا باقى المشاريع .... _
_________​[/QUOTE]


----------



## المعمارية99 (29 أبريل 2012)

لي ما عم بيطلعو الصوووور!


----------



## happydream (1 مايو 2012)

اولا احب ان اشكرك على هذا المجهود

لكن الروابط لاتعمل ياريت تساعدوني لاني احتاج مشروع الاستاد الرياضي هذي الايام

تحياتي لجهودك


----------

